# MARCH ON MI5



## kingfisher (Dec 9, 2015)

on saturday, after the STW thing head to the portico of thames house for some juggling, sound systems, fire breathing, axe grinding, knife throwing, revolutionary shutting down of MI5 "the author of our miseries" -


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2015)

Alas, I have no axe to grind.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2015)

But it's a secret organisation and how do you know where it really is? I don't think it's going to be where they let us think it is. I think it's somewhere hidden, like Hogwarts is. Only the "right" people will know.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 10, 2015)

saturday?

can i congratulate your handler for not only getting a load of malcontents to turn up at Thames House to have their photographs taken, meaning it won't eat into the travel budget, but to do so when only a fraction of the staff will be around, so no one will be inconvenienced by the presence of these assorted firebreathers, jugglers, unicyclists and revolutionaries called Tarquin?

someone has earnt their pay increment this year - might even get a Christmas bonus!


----------



## kingfisher (Dec 10, 2015)

dunno if youd get your photo taken any more specifically by taking to the portico of mi5-probably just as likely anywhere near parliment,socpa zone,and im sure as a proportion more work weekends there than parliment say - and if you aint on a database as they say, youv not been trying very hard- and which wankers stay around for the speeches...


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 10, 2015)

I refuse to believe that the security service would train or pay someone to be so implausible and absurd. If the wee lad turns out to be a state actor, I'd suspect a 6 plot to make 5 look silly and thus win some brutal fight over budgets  for tracking returned jihadists.


----------



## kingfisher (Dec 10, 2015)

i do get paid by the state - just benefits though (but the highest rate - which i never had an atos assesment for)


----------



## andysays (Dec 10, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I refuse to believe that the security service would train or pay someone to be so implausible and absurd. If the wee lad turns out to be a state actor, I'd suspect a 6 plot to make 5 look silly and thus win some brutal fight over budgets  for tracking returned jihadists.



That's just what *they* want you to believe. This whole kingfisher persona is a huge double bluff 

WAKE UP SHEEPLE!!!1!, etc


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> dunno if youd get your photo taken any more specifically by taking to the portico of mi5-probably just as likely anywhere near parliment,socpa zone,and im sure as a proportion more work weekends there than parliment say - and if you aint on a database as they say, youv not been trying very hard- and which wankers stay around for the speeches...


what is this socpa zone of which you speak? do you mean the gsz?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Dec 10, 2015)

You could march around it, on it however might be a different story.


----------



## kingfisher (Dec 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what is this socpa zone of which you speak? do you mean the gsz?


the bit where you have to get permission to not only march but do a static rally as well? very good with the acronyms, were just gonna do our usual think and sit in the portico and have a few tins, innit might press the buzzer. iv got a schtick where i tell coppers im regnum defende anyway so if they show up do that for a bit, but with prior planning you could fill that place, have a proper little sound system and that. pity so many people are reluctant to go there, highly suspicious i reckon....


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 10, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> on saturday, after the STW thing head to the portico of thames house for some juggling, sound systems, fire breathing, axe grinding, knife throwing, revolutionary shutting down of MI5 "the author of our miseries" -



They probably won't take your photo kingfisher, they will just compare you with their HR file.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> the bit where you have to get permission to not only march but do a static rally as well? very good with the acronyms, were just gonna do our usual think and sit in the portico and have a few tins, innit might press the buzzer. iv got a schtick where i tell coppers im regnum defende anyway so if they show up do that for a bit, but with prior planning you could fill that place, have a proper little sound system and that. pity so many people are reluctant to go there, highly suspicious i reckon....


i think you'll find this hasn't been the case since 2011.


----------



## kingfisher (Dec 10, 2015)

ok whats the gsz then?


----------



## Sirena (Dec 10, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> ok whats the gsz then?


The z will be zone.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> ok whats the gsz then?


government security zone


----------



## Sirena (Dec 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> government security zone


go on....give us another....


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2015)

Sirena said:


> go on....give us another....


you've got another ten seconds, say something outrageous


----------



## likesfish (Dec 10, 2015)

Tbf they hired tommlinson and shayler so its not exactly a rigourous standard


----------



## gosub (Dec 10, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> the bit where you have to get permission to not only march but do a static rally as well? very good with the acronyms, were just gonna do our usual think and sit in the portico and have a few tins, innit might press the buzzer. *iv got a schtick where i tell coppers im regnum defende* anyway so if they show up do that for a bit, but with prior planning you could fill that place, have a proper little sound system and that. pity so many people are reluctant to go there, highly suspicious i reckon....



 so you are ranting on other threads about all and sundry working for the security services even put put a youtube as proof some bloke sarcastically admiting he's from the defunct propagada section MI7, and on this thread you are saying you go round telling people you are MI5


Do yourself a favour, lay off the weed and the internet for a while.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 10, 2015)

likesfish said:


> Tbf they hired tommlinson and shayler so its not exactly a rigourous standard



Tomlinson was other side of the river, to be fair.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 10, 2015)

This person needs banning for their own good. They won't want to come back in a few months and have record of this when they're a bit more lucid.


----------



## kingfisher (Dec 11, 2015)

FUCK OFF DR,  be there or be square, aldi rum and lager in the portico of mi5 4.20 pm saturday #shutthespooksdown #treblesallround


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2015)

likesfish said:


> Tbf they hired tommlinson and shayler so its not exactly a rigourous standard


tomlinson was never hired by mi5.

shayler quit because he thought mi5 not efficient enough.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 11, 2015)

Top Tip for students - marching on mi5 may adversely impact any future applications you may make to the security services.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 11, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> Top Tip for students - marching on mi5 may adversely impact any future applications you may make to the security services.



i fear that anyone aspiring to become an intelligence officer may find their application hindered by the rather obvious failing of thinking that there will be anyone at Thames House at 4pm on a dank saturday afternoon.

'yes, i experimented with being a soap-dodging swappie at uni' is not an unrecoverable sin, 'i've got cat shit for brains' however probably is.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 11, 2015)

I hope that you're wrong kebabking and that the security service works on weekends. Don't really like the idea of 48 hours going by with no-one keeping an eye on home-grown Wahhabists, or indeed on P&P.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 11, 2015)

oh they'll be there all right - the poor sod who got dicked for the weekend shift and the department head who's catching up on some internet shopping, but there won't be many there, and they certainly won't be be put off by a troop of partially shaven chimps getting drunk and setting light to themselves in the rain...

P&P looks after itself 

oddly, your tag of my name hasn't registered on thingy yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> Top Tip for students - marching on mi5 may adversely impact any future applications you may make to the security services.


unless they use you to infiltrate the very scenes from which you emerged


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 11, 2015)

the devious bastards!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> This person needs banning for their own good. They won't want to come back in a few months and have record of this when they're a bit more lucid.



They have a penchant to burning other people's hats and cutting  other people's hair...then bragging about it.  Sometimes manic, very paranoid and a bit of a danger to themselves TBH.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 11, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I hope that you're wrong kebabking and that the security service works on weekends. Don't really like the idea of 48 hours going by with no-one keeping an eye on home-grown Wahhabists, or indeed on P&P.



Oh look, caught nursing revenge fantasies about the left with your cock out again.


----------



## kingfisher (Dec 17, 2015)

went really well actually, after the main march, which we were the only ones drinking on , and much of the crowd adopting HO HO HEY HYE ISIS RUN BY THE CIA , and ISIS ISIS very very BAD ISIS ISIS RUN BY MOSSAD - despite scowls and being told no they wont do that from the stage. DONT BOMB SYRIA, repeateda few times. the crowd stayed on the opposite side of the road from downing street, despite the hooky fences been unhooked. a bit boring, got another crate, slagged the stop the war people who were doing a poor us were being attacked thing off, CUZ YOUR COWARDS, YOU HAD 2 MILLION - not cowards wreckers, but - note on police liason, theyre were lots of surly ones about who didnt even want to liase to a crowd that was up for leaving, i tell them ill only liase with "my mate keith(leahy founder of the PLO scheme-retires in 3 years)" but there was some issue with a van. anyway i try and liase for the roads to ble closed along the embankment for my march to mi5. they dont even kick it up the train on the radios , quell surprise. so my merry band of 10 that are up for it set off, carol from big brother is drinking in the pub she dont want to come, and is surprised i hadnt been arrested. yeah pissing in the shower i do that to carol. but we gathered some, and we got 1 more from the enviromental campaigners on the bridge. we get there, solmeone pisses on the front door shutters co0me down we have some tins , some cops come up say what you doing here? just sitting having some tins mate? why,. why are you here? wev had reports/ both armed badges covered, the thick one pretends he doesnt know what the building is, too thick to be armed probably. im arguing the toss, i have a book in my pocket and wouldnt mind getting arrested, but others with me tell me to go, a man comes out of the building. i ask about the shooting in wood green. cop says "you have as much right to shoot people as 7us , self dfefence" = ask him what the biggest criminal hes ever caught is ? whether the shift from terminology from mumbai style terrorist  attacks to roaming fire arms attacks is. a van of normal cops show up, these armed ones were in a red car. the normal cops include hipster cop, who is looking very stoic. we go continue to drink elsewhere. a video got made of pissing on it, thatl probably be kicking around soon, jobs a good un, roll on the next one lets make protesting or streetdrinking at thames house the norm


----------



## J Ed (Dec 17, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> went really well actually, after the main march, which we were the only ones drinking on , and much of the crowd adopting HO HO HEY HYE ISIS RUN BY THE CIA , and ISIS ISIS very very BAD ISIS ISIS RUN BY MOSSAD



If I were a spook sent to disrupt opposition to mass surveillance that's exactly what I'd get people chanting too.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> went really well actually, after the main march, which we were the only ones drinking on , and much of the crowd adopting HO HO HEY HYE ISIS RUN BY THE CIA , and ISIS ISIS very very BAD ISIS ISIS RUN BY MOSSAD - despite scowls and being told no they wont do that from the stage. DONT BOMB SYRIA, repeateda few times.



You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Lurcio (Dec 17, 2015)

dessiato said:


> But it's a secret organisation and how do you know where it really is? I don't think it's going to be where they let us think it is. I think it's somewhere hidden, like Hogwarts is. Only the "right" people will know.



The whole point about a national intelligence apparatus is that 'IT'S EVERYWHERE' ... everyday, pervasive and ubiquitous.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> You're a fucking idiot.



ISIS stands for ISraei Intelligene Service, wake up sheeple it's right in there in the acronym!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> went really well actually, after the main march, which we were the only ones drinking on ,


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> im arguing the toss


ah, so you _are_ a tosser


----------



## gosub (Dec 17, 2015)

J Ed said:


> ISIS stands for ISraei Intelligene Service, wake up sheeple it's right in there in the acronym!!


I thought it was because you can't even get a job as a terrorist these days unless you went to Oxford


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2015)

gosub said:


> I thought it was because you can't even get a job as a terrorist these days unless you went to Oxford


of course


----------



## J Ed (Dec 17, 2015)

gosub said:


> I thought it was because you can't even get a job as a terrorist these days unless you went to Oxford



These days you can't even be a Trot without going to private school


----------



## kingfisher (Dec 17, 2015)

J Ed said:


> If I were a spook sent to disrupt opposition to mass surveillance that's exactly what I'd get people chanting too.


yeah not a protest about mass surveillance is it. funny there isnt any opposition to mass surveillance is there? when germany were mustering tens of thousands (argument from history stasi gestapo et al) all our activists were doing fracking, too close to home innit. but we will be back at mi5! they are the authors of our misery!


----------



## kebabking (Dec 17, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> ...will be back at mi5! they are the authors of our misery!


----------



## kingfisher (Dec 17, 2015)

tennents drinkers and crackheads know about the mi5 mate, they know about the gun oil smelling dogs and the brownings concealed under blankets. they keep us safe


----------



## likesfish (Dec 18, 2015)

All the cool kids have siggs these days .
Its probably a jape by mi6 to annoy mi5.

they loathe one another for some reason after the 10th person asks an mi6 officer if they work for mi5 they start screaming and swearing  in a very posh accent .

Much more entertaining than asking the CIA about the kennedy shooting


----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 18, 2015)

kebabking said:


> i fear that anyone aspiring to become an intelligence officer may find their application hindered by the rather obvious failing of thinking that there will be anyone at Thames House at 4pm on a dank saturday afternoon.
> 
> 'yes, i experimented with being a soap-dodging swappie at uni' is not an unrecoverable sin, 'i've got cat shit for brains' however probably is.



 Well at least the security guards will have something to chat about. Apart from whining about that one bloke who forgets his pass and tries to bluff his way in.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 18, 2015)

dylanredefined said:


> Well at least the security guards will have something to chat about. Apart from whining about that one bloke who forgets his pass and tries to bluff his way in.


escaping from a car underwater then gaining access to HQ without a pass is one of the final selection tests for new employees.


----------



## A380 (Dec 31, 2015)

kingfisher said:


> went really well actually, after the main march, which we were the only ones drinking on , and much of the crowd adopting HO HO HEY HYE ISIS RUN BY THE CIA , and ISIS ISIS very very BAD ISIS ISIS RUN BY MOSSAD - despite scowls and being told no they wont do that from the stage. DONT BOMB SYRIA, repeateda few times. the crowd stayed on the opposite side of the road from downing street, despite the hooky fences been unhooked. a bit boring, got another crate, slagged the stop the war people who were doing a poor us were being attacked thing off, CUZ YOUR COWARDS, YOU HAD 2 MILLION - not cowards wreckers, but - note on police liason, theyre were lots of surly ones about who didnt even want to liase to a crowd that was up for leaving, i tell them ill only liase with "my mate keith(leahy founder of the PLO scheme-retires in 3 years)" but there was some issue with a van. anyway i try and liase for the roads to ble closed along the embankment for my march to mi5. they dont even kick it up the train on the radios , quell surprise. so my merry band of 10 that are up for it set off, carol from big brother is drinking in the pub she dont want to come, and is surprised i hadnt been arrested. yeah pissing in the shower i do that to carol. but we gathered some, and we got 1 more from the enviromental campaigners on the bridge. we get there, solmeone pisses on the front door shutters co0me down we have some tins , some cops come up say what you doing here? just sitting having some tins mate? why,. why are you here? wev had reports/ both armed badges covered, the thick one pretends he doesnt know what the building is, too thick to be armed probably. im arguing the toss, i have a book in my pocket and wouldnt mind getting arrested, but others with me tell me to go, a man comes out of the building. i ask about the shooting in wood green. cop says "you have as much right to shoot people as 7us , self dfefence" = ask him what the biggest criminal hes ever caught is ? whether the shift from terminology from mumbai style terrorist  attacks to roaming fire arms attacks is. a van of normal cops show up, these armed ones were in a red car. the normal cops include hipster cop, who is looking very stoic. we go continue to drink elsewhere. a video got made of pissing on it, thatl probably be kicking around soon, jobs a good un, roll on the next one lets make protesting or streetdrinking at thames house the norm


Brilliant, Rosa Parks and Ghandi have nothing on you. I expect the collapse of both capitalism and the military/industrial complex in a matter of days as a result.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 1, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> went really well actually, after the main march, which we were the only ones drinking on , and much of the crowd adopting HO HO HEY HYE ISIS RUN BY THE CIA , and ISIS ISIS very very BAD ISIS ISIS RUN BY MOSSAD - despite scowls and being told no they wont do that from the stage. DONT BOMB SYRIA, repeateda few times. the crowd stayed on the opposite side of the road from downing street, despite the hooky fences been unhooked. a bit boring, got another crate, slagged the stop the war people who were doing a poor us were being attacked thing off, CUZ YOUR COWARDS, YOU HAD 2 MILLION - not cowards wreckers, but - note on police liason, theyre were lots of surly ones about who didnt even want to liase to a crowd that was up for leaving, i tell them ill only liase with "my mate keith(leahy founder of the PLO scheme-retires in 3 years)" but there was some issue with a van. anyway i try and liase for the roads to ble closed along the embankment for my march to mi5. they dont even kick it up the train on the radios , quell surprise. so my merry band of 10 that are up for it set off, carol from big brother is drinking in the pub she dont want to come, and is surprised i hadnt been arrested. yeah pissing in the shower i do that to carol. but we gathered some, and we got 1 more from the enviromental campaigners on the bridge. we get there, solmeone pisses on the front door shutters co0me down we have some tins , some cops come up say what you doing here? just sitting having some tins mate? why,. why are you here? wev had reports/ both armed badges covered, the thick one pretends he doesnt know what the building is, too thick to be armed probably. im arguing the toss, i have a book in my pocket and wouldnt mind getting arrested, but others with me tell me to go, a man comes out of the building. i ask about the shooting in wood green. cop says "you have as much right to shoot people as 7us , self dfefence" = ask him what the biggest criminal hes ever caught is ? whether the shift from terminology from mumbai style terrorist  attacks to roaming fire arms attacks is. a van of normal cops show up, these armed ones were in a red car. the normal cops include hipster cop, who is looking very stoic. we go continue to drink elsewhere. a video got made of pissing on it, thatl probably be kicking around soon, jobs a good un, roll on the next one lets make protesting or streetdrinking at thames house the norm


Have you ever heard of paragraphs?


----------



## gosub (Jan 2, 2016)

A380 said:


> Brilliant, Rosa Parks and Ghandi have nothing on you. I expect the collapse of both capitalism and the military/industrial complex in a matter of days as a result.


And yet within short order of you writing that both whatapp and BBC web went down.  Coincidence?   . Most likely.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 2, 2016)

JOIN THE DOTS SHEEPLE...etc


----------



## existentialist (Jan 3, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Have you ever heard of paragraphs?


That's just imperialist bourgeois oppression, that is.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 3, 2016)

yeah we did it again over the new year it was proper, all on tape - some fake policemen came, one was northern irish - of course he knew about steak knife and all the rest, they admitted there was no law that could stop us sitting there, drinking a few cans and that - thanking everyone for keeping us safe. they were very interested in me and dan, but then it started raining and other people began to drift in- the shutters were down by this time. one of the "tourists" went to the shops got us beer. now, if we can shut the front door so easily, where isd the back door - trhough the northern ireland office maybe? and a few more , but you wouldnt need very many people to shut down the security services! look these people will shout at empty parliments and infrequently go to scotland yard, but for surveillance/foreign policy/profiling/prevent etc - mi5 is the place to go protest- and so what if it looks like i have a death wish, and want to be murdered by the state to prove a point. these people! all about terrorism, they are looking at my dictaphone when a chinese tourist is taking pictures! thats a foreign power! you are really not bothered about foriegn powers any more?! following your people home and making them officers of gold? nah just these terrorists. bizzarre. very bizzarre. westminster dimension, is wierd,. wierd safe flats


----------



## LDC (Jan 3, 2016)

In the spirit of Xmas this is the thread that just keeps on giving.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 5, 2016)

STAND UP COMEDY GIG AT MI5 THE 30TH OF JANUARY


----------



## existentialist (Jan 5, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> STAND UP COMEDY GIG AT MI5 THE 30TH OF JANUARY


Ssssssh.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 6, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> STAND UP COMEDY GIG AT MI5 THE 30TH OF JANUARY



i've heard its quite good - usually a top name with dinner etc.. from recall they binned xmas parties because everyone was snowed under with other xmas crap and went for an end-of-january affair instead as a pick-me-up after the massive letdown that is Christmas.

in truth, i'm surprised you got an invite - its officers only, not agents. are you sure someone hasn't put you on the email list by accident? check with your handler, you wouldn't want to arrive in all your finery to discover you couldn't get in...


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 6, 2016)

If ever MI5 wanted to discourage protest against it, this would be an effective method.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 6, 2016)

Armando Iannucci on Veep, Jeremy Corbyn and his film about Stalin

’ve met in a restaurant in Kings Cross and he’s both relaxed, in a mildly crumpled shirt, and slightly nervy, tugging his earlobe and jumbling sentences into a halting mixture of impressions, anecdotes and gags. (He relates a talk on comedy he gave to MI5 — his lame gambit was “I can tell you about comedy but then I’m going to have to kill you.” They laughed. At the end a senior officer thanked him and said, “And now we really will have to kill you.”)


----------



## LDC (Jan 7, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> Armando Iannucci on Veep, Jeremy Corbyn and his film about Stalin
> 
> ’ve met in a restaurant in Kings Cross and he’s both relaxed, in a mildly crumpled shirt, and slightly nervy, tugging his earlobe and jumbling sentences into a halting mixture of impressions, anecdotes and gags. (He relates a talk on comedy he gave to MI5 — his lame gambit was “I can tell you about comedy but then I’m going to have to kill you.” They laughed. At the end a senior officer thanked him and said, “And now we really will have to kill you.”)



Earth shatteringly important and relevant article that.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 8, 2016)

come on you bunch of girls ill get 2 crates and a bottle of whisky , tuesday at 3 - we can talk about the division of labour between the old school forum dwellers, and the new school social media tsars - in terms of spooky socialist media watchers - and just what would an ethical secret service look like? cuz god knows when we have the revolution in this country, we need to watch the capitilist wreckers in their hippie hats being imported...


----------



## LDC (Jan 8, 2016)

It's definitely a novel social media advertising campaign. Go on, what is it for? A new aftershave, or a sporty hatchback?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> come on you bunch of girls ill get 2 crates and a bottle of whisky , tuesday at 3 - we can talk about the division of labour between the old school forum dwellers, and the new school social media tsars - in terms of spooky socialist media watchers - and just what would an ethical secret service look like? cuz god knows when we have the revolution in this country, we need to watch the capitilist wreckers in their hippie hats being imported...



Call me when you do the march on Rome. Oh, hang on...


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Call me when you do the march on Rome. Oh, hang on...


I wonder if the OP realises that electricity pylons form part of an MI5 spy communications network, and should therefore be pissed on copiously and often. Higher up is better, too.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 9, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's definitely a novel social media advertising campaign. Go on, what is it for? A new aftershave, or a sporty hatchback?



or...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> come on you bunch of girls ill get 2 crates and a bottle of whisky , tuesday at 3 - we can talk about the division of labour between the old school forum dwellers, and the new school social media tsars - in terms of spooky socialist media watchers - and just what would an ethical secret service look like? cuz god knows when we have the revolution in this country, we need to watch the capitilist wreckers in their hippie hats being imported...



you sexist pig


----------



## LDC (Jan 9, 2016)

kebabking said:


> or...


That doesn't need advertising, it creates it own market through some sort of magical osmosis.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That doesn't need advertising, it creates it own market through some sort of magical osmosis.


It's not osmosis: it's streams of piss


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> come on you bunch of girls ill get 2 crates and a bottle of whisky , tuesday at 3 - we can talk about the division of labour between the old school forum dwellers, and the new school social media tsars - in terms of spooky socialist media watchers - and just what would an ethical secret service look like? cuz god knows when we have the revolution in this country, we need to watch the capitilist wreckers in their hippie hats being imported...




I reckon you'll get an angry call from head office demanding to know why you're posting semi coherent sexist rants at people you're supposed to be infiltrating before too long


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 9, 2016)

yeah iv shot myself in the foot saying bunch of girls - , and its too late to edit it out - i fear iv fallen from favour amongst the urban milleau. oh no. im not sexist but... and in fact when we have been there it has been mostly girls / an even split - had the families angle to with a baby present.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah iv shot myself in the foot saying bunch of girls - , and its too late to edit it out - i fear iv fallen from favour amongst the urban milleau. oh no. im not sexist but... and in fact when we have been there it has been mostly girls / an even split - had the families angle to with a baby present.


you've not fallen from favour for the simple reason no one here ever liked you to start of with


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah iv shot myself in the foot saying bunch of girls - , and its too late to edit it out - i fear iv fallen from favour amongst the urban milleau. oh no. im not sexist but... and in fact when we have been there it has been mostly girls / an even split - had the families angle to with a baby present.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> you've not fallen from favour for the simple reason no one here ever liked you to start of with


So what you're saying is that he's tried to shoot himself in the foot and missed?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2016)

existentialist said:


> So what you're saying is that he's tried to shoot himself in the foot and missed?


should try his head it's a bigger target


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> you've not fallen from favour for the simple reason no one here ever liked you to start of with


 yes i know this - you are all very funny people - trebles all round,


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yes i know this - you are all very funny people - trebles all round,


we're funny haha, you're funny peculiar


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 9, 2016)

well a certain brixton based satirist known for his faux news shows and such is taking an active interest in this work, and he reckons im a hoot, so . worrever iv seen the MO here,


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> well a certain brixton based satirist known for his faux news shows and such is taking an active interest in this work, and he reckons im a hoot, so . worrever iv seen the MO here,


I think your protest will be a perfect topic for a _faux_ news show. Well done


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 9, 2016)

suspicious why it isnt done more, why more "legitimate" groups dont assemble here - but ill tell you why! because all the "legitimate" groups are led (finances social media(if they claim non hierarchy)) by bloody Spies! and not just the oh so fashionable #spycops ! too close to home1 but thats all gonna change!!!!!!!!!!!!! so you bunch of WIMPS - get down on tuesday and bring qa bladdy bottle and #pissonMI5


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2016)

I get stage fright pissing in public, why don't you just shake out a few drops on my behalf. Save me a coach journey as well.


----------



## LDC (Jan 9, 2016)

I've said this before kingfisher but this thing you're doing here and going on about is pretty fucked up, and I'm sure you know it's a symptom of something that's going on for you at the moment rather than a serious political thing.

Hence why you're getting a mix of comments from piss taking and more. And you seeing them as part of some wider conspiracy or cabal is also something that says more about what's going on for you than the reality.

Step away from the internet and this shit that's not doing you any good and go and get some help please.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 9, 2016)

yeah i could park the spy stuff, and go do anti-anthropomorphic idea of global warming activism for piers corbyn, but nah - its needed. LDC , if there were some "legitimate" groups going down and doing protests there that would be fine, it wouldnt be needed. but i never got the memo that you are not allowed to do demos at mi5- and at the moment there is a big black hole around all forms of campaigning against surveillance/secret state. LDC are you informing me that if i continue on this path, of thumbing my nose and waving my dick and shouting about freemasons and gareth williams this will get me killed? is that what you are suggesting?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah i could park the spy stuff, and go do anti-anthropomorphic idea of global warming activism for piers corbyn, but nah - its needed. LDC , if there were some "legitimate" groups going down and doing protests there that would be fine, it wouldnt be needed. but i never got the memo that you are not allowed to do demos at mi5- and at the moment there is a big black hole around all forms of campaigning against surveillance/secret state. LDC are you informing me that if i continue on this path, of thumbing my nose and waving my dick and shouting about *freemasons* and gareth williams this will get me killed? is that what you are suggesting?


----------



## LDC (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah i could park the spy stuff, and go do anti-anthropomorphic idea of global warming activism for piers corbyn, but nah - its needed. LDC , if there were some "legitimate" groups going down and doing protests there that would be fine, it wouldnt be needed. but i never got the memo that you are not allowed to do demos at mi5- and at the moment there is a big black hole around all forms of campaigning against surveillance/secret state. LDC are you informing me that if i continue on this path, of thumbing my nose and waving my dick and shouting about freemasons and gareth williams this will get me killed? is that what you are suggesting?



No, I'm not suggesting it will get you killed. I'm suggesting it's pointless in terms of what it will achieve and that the path you seem to be on will cause you personal strife.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 9, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah i could park the spy stuff, and go do anti-anthropomorphic idea of global warming activism for piers corbyn, but nah - its needed. LDC , if there were some "legitimate" groups going down and doing protests there that would be fine, it wouldnt be needed. but i never got the memo that you are not allowed to do demos at mi5- and at the moment there is a big black hole around all forms of campaigning against surveillance/secret state. LDC are you informing me that if i continue on this path, of thumbing my nose and waving my dick and shouting about freemasons and gareth williams this will get me killed? is that what you are suggesting?



They are suggesting you have some personal problems that need addressing before misplacing energies into projects.


----------



## andysays (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe it's a coincidence (  ), but didn't this guy turn up around the same time that _London Spy_ thing was on TV?

Makes you wonder...


----------



## LDC (Jan 9, 2016)

andysays said:


> Maybe it's a coincidence (  ), but didn't this guy turn up around the same time that _London Spy_ thing was on TV?
> 
> Makes you wonder...



I did notice that too! I was going to ask if they'd seen it but thought either way it wouldn't end up being a useful direction to go in...


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 9, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No, I'm not suggesting it will get you killed. I'm suggesting it's pointless in terms of what it will achieve and that the path you seem to be on will cause you personal strife.


 arent all demos/ a-b marches pointless though? doesnt all protest acheive nothing? it tangibly acheives more than any march on a closed parliment does, IE the disruption of an organ of the state that quite a lot of the time is up to no good. yeah i watched london spy - , the lie detector, nice and whimsical - not trafficking care home kids to saudi for arms deals, or any of the proper orrible stuff he couldv found out about. awareness, raising awareness. and having a drink, innit. and maybe if im lucky getting sectioned - look i have brixton based comedians beating down my inbox to work with me. its all good. more videos after tueday. maybe 2 or 3 pissing in unison. or a girl pissing. or someone standing in front of the door, cleverly concealing a bottle of liquid from the camera and appearing to piss. its also a tool a demo shibboleth, to determine which of the esteemed demonstration leaders either show or promote, and yes, confirmation bias, you go higher up the suspician list if you refuse to countenace that demonstrating outside the security services is a needed and underused tactic. They are the authors of our misery!


----------



## youngian (Jan 20, 2016)

dessiato said:


> But it's a secret organisation and how do you know where it really is? I don't think it's going to be where they let us think it is. I think it's somewhere hidden, like Hogwarts is. Only the "right" people will know.


I can tell you but I'd have to kill you


----------

